
Descartes Labs creates a TOP500 supercomputer on AWS with a company credit card - Aissen
https://medium.com/descarteslabs-team/thunder-from-the-cloud-40-000-cores-running-in-concert-on-aws-bf1610679978
======
Aissen
And Amazon did not even notice:
[https://twitter.com/_joemag/status/1141541266959687681](https://twitter.com/_joemag/status/1141541266959687681)

